# Has Walmart joined Dick's and others ????



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was in Walmart yesterday and all of their AR's were gone, dint think to much of it but something kept bugging me. I went back and asked the salesperson if they were getting more in. She said NO! I asked why and she stated "Walmart was not going to supply any more AR's untill they found out if they were going to be banned or not". At first I felt ok with the answer but after thinking about it, I think this is just a good answer to satisfy eveyone, what do you guys think?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Its the only store within 50 miles !! next would be Flagstaff and thats over 100 miles


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I also heard that they are gonna stop carrying the boxes of 550 rounds of 
22 shells.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Im finding it very hard to find 223 or 22lr at any store. The one thing I havnt done yet is check Cheaper Then Dirt, or The Sportmans Guide.

Meijer,WalMart,Dunhams,Gander Mnt(2diff locations) Dicks all out except 12 boxes of 223 and dozen 22lrs. They are now out of those because I bought them all but that was all those places over three days.


----------



## TK84 (Dec 12, 2012)

I asked the sales guy at Walmart here in Topeka,KS also because they were out of ammo and AR's and he said that nope they definitely did not stop selling AR's just cant keep anything in stock!


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

The guy at walmart told me they couldn't keep them in stock. He said they have not raised the price on the SIG ARs yet. Dunhams Sporting goods store has AKs for 999.99


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I remember a few years ago when Walmart pulled all the guns from all their stores. Seems some special interest group had made a big stink. A couple years go by and they figured out how much money they were losing. How many customers purchased ammo, that it was decided to start restocking some of the stores. I haven't bought a gun from Walmart since they decided to allow them again and I sure don't plan to. I found a good local gun store and have been doing business with them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was in the Walmart in Jackson here and there was a DPMS in the case. No ammo in .223 or ,22lr of course. LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

beavertrapper said:


> Im finding it very hard to find 223 or 22lr at any store. The one thing I havnt done yet is check Cheaper Then Dirt, or The Sportmans Guide.
> 
> Meijer,WalMart,Dunhams,Gander Mnt(2diff locations) Dicks all out except 12 boxes of 223 and dozen 22lrs. They are now out of those because I bought them all but that was all those places over three days.


Did he just mention CTD? I thought we had a full boycott on those b-st-rds. Did I miss something? I can bet you one thing, if there is money in it Walmart will be in. They've probably already ordered all they can get (which is few) from the manufacturers.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

C-T-D Full on Boycott !


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Just to throw "what I heard" into the ring. I was lucky enough to get a Sig Enhanced AR-15 about 10 days ago at Walmart before they all sold, in which the employee there said Walmart is not going to sell AR's anymore. Which a few days later I heard somewhere else, that Walmart is just going to remove the AR's from their ads. Which leads to my conclusion that no one knows anything, haha!

In other news.... I needed to purchase a magazine for my 22-250 last night. According to the google machine, Cheaper Than Dirt was one of the first results to pull up, which they did have one in stock. I did my part by NOT PURCHASING THE MAG FROM CHEAPER THAN DIRT. But went elsewhere to another company who didn't cave on the 2nd ammendment as Cheaper Than Dirt did. :usflag:


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> Did he just mention CTD? I thought we had a full boycott on those b-st-rds. Did I miss something? I can bet you one thing, if there is money in it Walmart will be in. They've probably already ordered all they can get (which is few) from the manufacturers.


Yes I did. that was however b4 I read the ctd post...so dont worry I wont b ordering any thing from them....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i went around today to all most all of the stores localy that sell guns

as i am wanting an AR while i still can

no one has any in stock other than .22 caliber AR's,not what i want

DPMS is local to our town,and no one is able to keep these models in stock(by any manufacturer)

they get them and they are all sold out before they can get put them on the shelfs

also found out that i need a"permit to purchase" to buy one of these,its just a rifle

i thought that was only for hand guns(damn liberals)

i can buy any other style of semi auto rifle with just a background check

so tomorrow i go down to the local police station and apply

oh well atleast i will be able to get my Sig at the same time then


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

With regards to Cheaper than Dirt I have recently been bombarded by emails from them wanting me to buy stuff and their sales. Never got those before, I bet they are hurting from their decision.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Friar Bones said:


> With regards to Cheaper than Dirt I have recently been bombarded by emails from them wanting me to buy stuff and their sales. Never got those before, I bet they are hurting from their decision.


Let em hurt and live their decisions


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Interestingly, over the past month, Cabelas, who has stayed strong in their beliefs, has seen their stock price up 20% in the past month (6% overall). Dicks, was up 6% in the past month. Could there be a relationship here to their stances throughout this debate?

S&W and Ruger stock is also up when looking at some of the gun manufacturers as well. Both stocks are up about 4% overall, with Ruger being up 13% in the past month.


----------

